# Big Ol' Striper from the Tallapoosa



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"I'm hung on bottom!"

"I don't think so. I'm not aware of any obstructions here."

"Well, it's not moving. Wait a minute, it just moved - I think. No, I'm hung up."

My buddy Mason and I have been fishing together since he was five years old. He's now 21 and will be a senior at Alabama this fall. He was home from a summer job in Maine, and we had a chance to fish together again before he had to return to Tuscaloosa.

This ain't his first rodeo. When I met him, he was already throwing a castnet from his family's pier in Bon Secour. I have personally gaffed big sow snapper, tuna, and wahoo for him when he was just a boy. When he was 10 years old, he missed by mere ounces, the IGFA world record for landlocked striped bass in the Smallfry Division.

"Let me see the rod." He handed me the rod and I felt a huge surge on the line. I quickly handed the rod back. He was looking at me to see my reaction, and when he saw me grinning, he immediately did the same.

"Mason, that's a monster. It's game on, Bud."

The fish slowly swam past the boat, and as Mason worked it close to the boat, the old fish "woke up" and started putting on a show. Mason handled it expertly, grinning throughout the fight, and eventually broke the old girl's spirit. I yammed two thumbs in her mouth and flopped her on the deck. Mason, still wearing that pasted-on grin, said, "Well, I reckon I whipped her old ass!"

As we were putting lines out again, my bait got hit, and I enjoyed a good fight from a fine striper. It's pretty rare for me to actually catch one, but Mason didn't mind. My fish would normally be a "tripmaker", but it was less than half the size of Mason's fish. We released my fish, and as darkness fell, I told Mason I had one more treat for him. I told him to turn off that noisy aerator on the shad tank, and when he did, we could enjoy the night sounds on the river.

"Wow," is all he said.

The glow of sunset slowly faded and stars started popping out as we fished on, hoping for one more bite. "You know, Mason, I was thinking on the way up here - you're about to get busy with your adult life. No telling where marriage or employment might take you. And I'm wearing out awfully fast - this could possibly be our last trip together."

There was silence from his end of the boat - and then he said, "I hope not."

His fish taped out at 42 5/8", but its slack belly kept it just under the 30 pound mark. A fine fish indeed.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome fish


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, that was a great report to read and some fine fish too. That one will go into the memory books for you both.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great fish and great story.
That young man will remember his trips with you always.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Awesome fish


Thanks. And an awesome young man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Great fish and great story.
> That young man will remember his trips with you always.


I hope so.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost forgot. My fish was blind in its left eye - kinda hard to tell in the pic. When we released it Mason said, "We'll know him when we catch him again."

I hope I'm there when he does.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mack daddy right there~~~ Fine ole fishies~! And a big ole congrats fer a day well spent!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome story and fish !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome fish. Just beautiful. Congrats to the young angler on his catch.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, that's a monster for sure. Great catch and a great way to spend an evening on the water. Awesome report.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Double dang!


----------



## jackback (Feb 17, 2013)

That's my boy!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. Where on the 'poosa were ya'll?
I'm in Montgomery, but only fished the 'poosa once or twice. I tend to stay more in the Coosa and Jordan.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

You will both remember this trip for the rest of your life! I love to take somebody fishing when they catch what may be their biggest fish ever.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nice job. Where on the 'poosa were ya'll?
> I'm in Montgomery, but only fished the 'poosa once or twice. I tend to stay more in the Coosa and Jordan.


We were on Yates Lake. Locals call it the Middle Pond, with Lake Martin being the Upper Pond, and Thurlow being the Lower Pond.

And Jackback is his Momma, the one with the unicycle traffic jam in her head.


----------



## jackback (Feb 17, 2013)

*That's my boy!*

PA POW! Pics or it ain't so.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Beautiful fish. It does look slim but 40+ inches is a beast nonetheless, congrats kid.


----------

